# Just realized how bad the Tivo streaming apps are



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to use the streaming apps built into my smart TV along side a windows media center setup for DVR functionality. When we switched back to Tivo (roamio) I figured it was a lot simpler to just use it's built in apps and never really noticed a difference, in fact it was "better" because the netflix app on my TV had a tendency to sometimes lock up my entire TV. The apps on the tivo didn't really feel any faster, but seemed to be pretty stable.
Last night I picked up an amazon fire TV (not the stick, its the full Fire-TV), and let me just say I doubt I'll ever use Tivo's built in apps again. The interface is MUCH MORE FLUID!!! It's amazing that such an inexpensive box can make the tivo feel like a snail.
My HTPC died and I just wanted something simple I could sideload kodi on as an interface for my ripped DVD library, but I think this will end up being my primary device for streaming apps also!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I use the Plex, YouTube and Amazon apps on my Bolt now and then and they are fine. Don't use them on the Roamio any more those DVRs are just to old. Remember you are comparing 2013 tech to 2017 tech when you compare your Roamio to the current amazon fire TV, even the Bolts are now 2015 tech. and god forbid someone is trying to use apps on a Premiere which are 2009 tech. 

In the end anyone who is a heavy streamer should be buying a new streaming device every year or 2 to maintain the best experience. I updated my Roku to a Premiere + recently even though I don't use it much just to not have old tech annoy me. Unfortunately between the cost of TiVos and the fact that TiVo doesn't update them very often (like about every 3 yrs) it is nearly impossible to do the same with TIVos.


----------



## Barnstormer (Sep 23, 2015)

I wonder if the same is true for Roku or Apple TV?


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a Bolt+. I use the apps on my TV, or on my Rokus, over the Netflix/Amazon apps on the Bolt - the Roku is more responsive (the Bolt is a little less, not "bad"). I also have a Plex setup, and rarely use the Plex app on the TiVo - the Plex UX on TiVO is so much worse than on Roku or Android TV. For me, also, the Plex app is prone to locking up on my Minis, requiring a power cycle to recover.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> Remember you are comparing 2013 tech to 2017 tech when you compare your Roamio to the current amazon fire TV, even the Bolts are now 2015 tech. and god forbid someone is trying to use apps on a Premiere which are 2009 tech.


Actually, if I'm not mistaken, the Fire TV is NOT 2017 tech. The current revision (2nd generation) was released in 2015.
I can see why the Fire TV would be a little bit faster, but given that there really isn't but about 2 years difference, and the Fire TV only being a $90 device, I would expect the performance difference to be a little less drastic.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

adessmith said:


> Actually, if I'm not mistaken, the Fire TV is NOT 2017 tech. The current revision (2nd generation) was released in 2015.
> I can see why the Fire TV would be a little bit faster, but given that there really isn't but about 2 years difference, and the Fire TV only being a $90 device, I would expect the performance difference to be a little less drastic.


Thought I remembered it being updated recently, but apparently it was the Fire Stick that was updated and it was last fall - amazing how time flies. In any event I have never thought TiVo was as good at streaming as the current version of Roku (the only streamer I have used) and assumed the same was true for Apple TV and Amazon Fire TV, with the only exception possible being for a brief moment when the Bolt was released back in the fall of 2015. My Roku Premiere+ is hands down better than my Bolt but the Bolt is good enough if I don't feel like changing inputs. I don't know why that is but it has always been that way.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FireTV is an ARM base CPU running Android. On TiVo all apps are HTML5 running via special build of Opera.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I use my Fire TV first generation model for streaming Netflix, You Tube, Amazon Video, Pluto and Acorn. I developed this preference over TiVo streaming back when I had a Series 3 TiVo HD and frankly haven't even used my current Roamio Basic streaming apps enough to comprise a fair comparison. For the few times I did use TiVo it gave the impression of being a lot less snappy than the AFTV.

Trying to predict relative performance based on just what year the technology is seems questionable to me. For example two other relevant factors could have impact:
1. The TiVo has to do more than streaming.
2. Amazon probably had much more development resources to apply to the AFTV design


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

I stopped using the TiVo Netflix and Amazon apps because they don't support HDR. I use an Xbox One S instead.


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

FWIW... I've had my Bolts running for almost a month and never even opened the streaming apps... probably never will. I use a 1st Gen and 2nd Gen Fire TV, for all of my streaming.... they're awesome for their purpose. I also have 1 Apple TV on the main TV, but HATE the pretentious 'touch' remote and find their performance beneath FTV. I only use Apple-TV for AirPlay-ing items on my iMac and iPhone.


----------



## sharpfork (Nov 22, 2016)

I appreciate the simplicity and family friendliness of having Netflix, Amazon, and Plex on my roamio with one remote. I don't mind changing inputs or using a Harmony remote so I tend to use one of the more modern UIs on Xbox, shield TV, or fire stick.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

adessmith said:


> Last night I picked up an amazon fire TV (not the stick, its the full Fire-TV), and let me just say I doubt I'll ever use Tivo's built in apps again. The interface is MUCH MORE FLUID!!! It's amazing that such an inexpensive box can make the tivo feel like a snail.


I have an Amazon Fire TV but still use Netflix, Amazon Prime, Pandora and iHeartRadio on our Roamio Pro. I don't really notice the launch times as being slow. Generally we're searching for a show through the TiVo interface and then playing it although there are a few series that we don't have set up as 1P so we launch the application to get to them.

Scott


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

The Roku built into my tv is superior to the same apps on my Bolt. That being said, once you are watching the particular app-amazon, hulu...etc you enjoy both. Plus...one button back to live tv is a big plus for the Bolt.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sgt Howl said:


> I stopped using the TiVo Netflix and Amazon apps because they don't support HDR. I use an Xbox One S instead.


I also stopped using my TiVo Premiere Elite for the streaming apps once I got a UHD TV (Sony XBR-65Z9D). The only app on the TiVo that I might typically access for streaming is XoD, but they all still function well enough to satisfy me despite the age of the Premiere. The TV's Android 7 OS may be somewhat more responsive, but it's the 4K/HDR video enhancements that drove me to switch inputs for OTT streaming and not any dissatisfaction with TiVo's operability.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I have reported this before, but this thread is specific to the issue, so I add my comments again.

I only stream Amazon Prime, but for that app, the Bolt just sucks. The primary complaint: it constantly freezes the picture (no matter what type of program I am streaming). Generally at LEAST two lockups in every single program, and often 5-10. The Amazon app built into my Samsung TV NEVER does this, and neither does the app in my Sony BD player. In addition, the picture quality often seems better on the Samsung app, and it has superior trick-play functions.

I would prefer to use the TiVo app simply because it keeps all functions within the same box and uses the same remote, but it is so poor I have totally given up using the TiVo for anything but just recording and playback of OTA TV.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

It must be something specific to your Tivo, modem or wiring. My Amazon Prime in CT on Cox on ethernet works perfectly.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> It must be something specific to your Tivo, modem or wiring. My Amazon Prime in CT on Cox on ethernet works perfectly.


I'm glad it is working for you, but it is not for me! I have two Bolts, and they both exhibit the same freezes with Amazon (one built in January 2016 and one in April 2017). Others have also reported the same problem.

Maybe it is my slow and crappy Windstream Internet service? I do not know, but since my Samsung TV app and Sony BD player app both work perfectly on the same LAN and crappy Internet service, while two different TiVo Bolts do NOT work perfectly with the SAME source, I feel safe in blaming the Bolt for having terrible Amazon streaming capabilities.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

adessmith said:


> Last night I picked up an amazon fire TV (not the stick, its the full Fire-TV), and let me just say I doubt I'll ever use Tivo's built in apps again. The interface is MUCH MORE FLUID!!! It's amazing that such an inexpensive box can make the tivo feel like a snail.


I had the same experience with Fire TV vs TiVo Roamio. Got them at the same time last fall, and was surprised at the difference. The TiVo versions of all the apps I tried (Netflix, Hulu, Amazon) took far longer to load, and were almost painfully slow to navigate by comparison.

I would've still ended up with two devices, though, since TiVo doesn't have apps for PS Vue, DirecTV Now, etc.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Streaming is practically Dead on the TiVO, my Bolt sits in the closet and the Roamios are in OTA mode, no streaming. I only stream Youtube via the Samsung TV's. Dont stream anything else. Tried Netflix free for a month to view the new Bill Nye The Science Guy show, and Boy is netflix full of crapola and Tivo sluggish. Have Amazon Prime, but its clunky using any device and full of crap programming except for Twilight Zone and Star Trek OS and NG which I have on Blu Ray anyway. I do stream ISO's locally off a NAS, but have to use HTPC's since TiVo wont support that or Plex.


----------

